# EVAP. leak P0455 - pics



## chasdwitt (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi folks,

Don't post much here but I'm in need of some assistance. Got the P0455 code for a EVAP leak - VERY Large. So, looked at my Evap Cannister area and found this:



















I know the vent control valve is the likely culprit here...but what is missing...what is supposed to go in that hole. The inside is bright white, no dirt, road grime etc. Looks to me like something just fell out...or was taken out.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

that looks like the water separator, there should be a hose coming out of it and going to a canister...


----------



## chasdwitt (Apr 1, 2008)

So does have a similar pic with the thing intact??

What's the actual name of the part??


----------



## patricia (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi I know you posted a long time ago but I just came across this, I have the exact problem, please any help as regards to a fix would be brilliant.


----------

